# Asus vg248 trotz DisplayPort nur 60Hz



## SanguinAwakenin (5. April 2017)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Asus-Monitor, da er trotz DisplayPort nur 144Hz anzeigen will. Mit Dual-Link DVI funktionieren 144Hz und die Grafikkarte ist eine MSi GTX1070, an der Grafikkarte sollte es also auch nicht liegen. Die auflösung ist 1080p.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2017)

Hast du in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung bei Auflösung PC ausgewählt?


----------



## SanguinAwakenin (5. April 2017)

1080p, mir fällt gerade auf, dass es mit 144Hz läuft, wenn ich 1920x1080 unter PC auswähle, müsste ja theoretisch exakt die selbe Auflösung sein. Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2017)

Natürlich und die richtige Einstellung.


----------

